# Bubble



## NorCalHal (Dec 7, 2012)

This is a little of the Cold Water we made from our outdoor trim so far.
Usuing a Bubblemagic machine and a 6 ton homemade press.
Personally, I am not into hash much, but folks are goin' nuts for this stuff, as it came out super.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2012)

Dang Bro,,thats alotta hash. Yum Yum


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 7, 2012)

yeah my kiefed hash never makes it to the pressing stage


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2012)

It is beautiful in a way. Wish i could have a taste... Enjoy, lovely hash.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2012)

:clap:  well done *Norcal*....I love making bubble...love smokeing it even more.  how much you get?..ie...1lb trim  =  ????hash

take care and be safe


----------



## Locked (Dec 7, 2012)

Damn yo....hash party at your house this weekend. Looks hella yummy.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Dec 7, 2012)

Damn Hal... I need to stop bowing towards NorCal so much after I read your posts (smile).

What's was the quantity of trim and the weight of the results shown?


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 7, 2012)

wow, super sick. how do you run it? looks like a partayyyyyyyy, lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2012)

If I could, I'd only smoke hash....mmmmmmm.

I'm on my way.


----------



## jesuse (Dec 8, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> This is a little of the Cold Water we made from our outdoor trim so far.
> Usuing a Bubblemagic machine and a 6 ton homemade press.
> Personally, I am not into hash much, but folks are goin' nuts for this stuff, as it came out super.


 
:hubba: thers allwas a home for you hear in scotland muka lol
:holysheep: :holysheep:  that looks sweet fella ,<<<<j>>>>


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, OK, I have to admit, my Nephew actually makes the bubble for me. I just made it easy on him and bought the "BubbleMagic" machine to make it easier.
Of course, I "Made" all the trim, but he did run it.
so, as far as how much trim make how much hash, I am not sure. This is a question posed to me time and time again, and it is damn near impossible to guage, as each batch of trim is a little different.

What is in the picture there is 498 grams of hash.

So, my nephew runs the trim thru the machine aqnd pulls the bags. 
When it is dried, I do the pressing. 
I will take a cookie sheet and put a super small amount of Olive Oil on the cookie sheet and spread it evenly around. I will then take a 50-70 gram pile of the unpressed bubble and spread it around on the cookie sheet so it is a thin layer,
Heat the oven to 150. I then put the cookie sheet in the oven for about 1 minuate, just enough to heat up the bubble and make it a little "tacky".
Then I will put the heated bubble into a Vacuume seal bag and fold it over a couple of times, making a square.
I then put that into the 6 ton press and press away. It will bond all the pieces together and make one nice block.

Sometimes it is a little hard to get out of the bag, so I will throw it in the freezer for a couple of minuates, and then it will come right out of the bag.

Works great.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Dec 8, 2012)

great looking hash norcal :hubba:  but what is the purpose of the olive oil just seems like an unwanted contaminant.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 8, 2012)

The reason I put a little olive oil on the sheet is to help get it off when I heat it up, otherwise it will stick to the sheet. I use a very little, like just a couple of drops then wipe the sheet again with a dry papertowel to minimise the oil. It isn't like it is sripping or anything, just a light coating.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Dec 9, 2012)

ah ok probably no impact so. you could probably use a silicone baking mould uncoated is all i was thinking.
it should just pop out i would think. a while in the fridge or freezer and you could just peel the silicon mould off the hash
looks great anyway wish i had enough trim to make some chocolate bars like those.


----------



## icefreon (Dec 14, 2012)

non stick pan metal handle works well in oven too


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 21, 2013)

Frikkin GORGEOUS NCH!!!!    NOOIIICCEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yay:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 10, 2013)

if thats the OD chem, it's great stuff..the only hash i ever really wanted. too bad yer nephew **'d me and left it up north lol..i do miss it though.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2013)

Good to see you still around puff!


----------

